# central machinery 6 inch planer



## qu404z (Nov 28, 2014)

I was given a central machinery 6 inch planer. the blades in terrible shape and need replacing . was wondering if anyone could help as to where and what kind of blades i need.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Don't know where you live but when I picked up an old Hitachi planner the place that sharpened the old blades order me a new set as spares. You can always check E-bay too.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you mean jointer?


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

This is a good place to get jointer knives.
http://www.americannationalknife.com/?gclid=CIem7eyjoMICFcYF7Aod408AHA

These should fit…
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-C350-8-Inch-Jointer-Knives/dp/B00004RK6O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1417280286&sr=8-3&keywords=jointer+blades+6


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

Central Machinery is Harbor Freight brand. They have blades in their catalog.


----------

